# Domperidone & herbal nursing tea



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello

Wondered if you can help me? I am taking 3x30mg a day of Domperidone to increase lactation and I want to know if there is any reason why I could not also take a herbal nursing tea? The tea is made up of fenugreek, peppermint, raspberry leaf, fennel, german chammomile and dill - I had presumed it would be ok but the health visitor suggested I check it out with a pharmacist before taking the tea.

I would be grateful for your advice

Mrs B


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs B,

Sorry not to reply earlier. I'm afraid I don't know off top of my head and I'm not at work again until Monday so can't access the resources I need to check out any possible interactions (can't remember the password I need for the herabl medicines website   ). Will check it out next week and let you know.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs B,

Have managed to check out drug interaction and herbal resources now and can't find any evidence of any serious interactions so you should be okay to take these both together. 

Do bear in mind though that there is little evidence on the safety of using these herbal products when breast feeding. As far as I can tell both fenugrek and fennel have some evidence to support them stimulating lactation but the other herbs are indicated for morning sickness (and raspberry leaf for stimulating labour?).

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you Maz xx


----------

